# Luftwaffe mutiny 1945?



## Propellorhead (Jun 6, 2010)

Please can anybody shed light what exactly sparked the mutiny by Luftwaffe pilots and commanders in March 1945? 

 

Some say that the pilots rallied to protect Adolf Galland who fell into disfavour for being outspoken, but if that is the case then why was galland not executed along with 300 pilots who mutinied?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2010)

Fighter Pilots Conspiracy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Found this in W-pedia. It is my understanding Galend was put in 262's hoping he would be killed in them. He missed being executed by the hair under his nose. I read Fighter General when I had some respect for the Warrior, until I got to the part where he denied knowing of the Camps. How could someone of his Place, and being Hitlers Boy moving in the circles he did, NOT know of the concentration camps!? I digress. Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2010)

It's possible that he did not know. From what I understand it was not exactly the thing they liked to advertise. Was Galland ever in the Nazi party?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Was Galland ever in the Nazi party?



Don't know that one. Hmm. Just figured if he was so close to the top, and Hitlers favorite that he would have heard. Speshally if he was flying over the country.


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2010)

Galland went as far as putting himself in charge of JV 44 he was not ordered to do so to have him killed. he was very popular in his noterity as a young C.O. and of course "fatty" was quite jealous of this as his popular rating were never on par even with the lowliest Gefreiter. In fact in 45 his position was entirely useless as he was not in touch with front line units nor their higher personell.

the mutiny primarily stemmed from the slowness in receiving the promised jets and the stupid insane remarks and orders from on high flying in ridiculous conditions with nigh ample fuels, and for that Galland, Lützow and a host of others rejected the big boys demands and then the heat was turned on. Remember the ample photos in 45 with Galland not wearing any of his medals in retaliation to the fat mans orders


----------



## N4521U (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah well, there ya go.


----------



## weinace (Jun 7, 2010)

I did not know/realise that 300 pilots had been executed. 
A particularly stupid act - if true - in light of the Luftwaffe's shortage of pilots.
Regards,
weinace


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 7, 2010)

weinace said:


> I did not know/realise that 300 pilots had been executed.
> A particularly stupid act - if true - in light of the Luftwaffe's shortage of pilots


Yep
roughly 250 asked to commit suicide on Bodenplatte
another 300 executed between then and May

Russians closing in from the east, US and Allies closing in from the west - just the strategy you need really...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah well - it seems pretty obvious to me that Hitler and Göring never played Risk, eh?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn! I never even knew this took place! Learn something new each day (two if you're lucky!)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that any German fighter pilot, especially at that time of the war, was asked to commit suicide. This is the first that I've heard of anything like it. The Fighter Pilot Rebellion (so-called) happened in January 1945 and was directed against Goering and his handling of Galland. Goering at this time was blaming Galland for most of the problems of the Luftwaffe and a few of the important pilots went to his defense. They weren't shot or 'Rommeled' afterwards but were sent to distant out of the way trouble spots or demoted severly. Most eventually ended up at JV 44 including Lutzow and Steinhoff. But suicide? Don't think so.


----------



## Erich (Jun 7, 2010)

the theme around 250 pilots for Bodenplatte is pure B.S. the only suicide mission was the one supposing to attack the Soviet held Oder bridges in April of 1945, even the Kommando Elbe mission was not considered a suicide operation
there were never 300 pilots executed either.......for supposed treason, not sure where these myths come from ?


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Erich said:


> the theme around 250 pilots for Bodenplatte is pure B.S. the only suicide mission was the one supposing to attack the Soviet held Oder bridges in April of 1945, even the Kommando Elbe mission was not considered a suicide operation
> there were never 300 pilots executed either.......for supposed treason, not sure where these myths come from ?


Erich
the implication wasn't that the German pilots were sent directly on a suicide mission, simply that it was alot of wasted talent at a time when the Luftwaffe couldn't afford to lose it, for so little gain; most Allied losses were made good by the afternoon of the same day. I possibly could have worded it better.

I've never heard of 300 pilots being executed for treason either, the effect on the morale (and attitude) of what pilots remained would probably have shortened the air war even further.


----------

